# Voice of the Martyrs



## Pergamum (Mar 15, 2008)

What do you all think of this magazine that highlights the persecuted church?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What do you all think of this magazine that highlights the persecuted church?



Which organization runs that one? I get the mags that Open Doors UK and Barnabas Fund do.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 15, 2008)

This is Richard Wurmbrand, correct? I've read it before, but not in-depth, and really appreciated a lot of what I've seen in it. I don't know much about the organization...


----------



## BJClark (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't subscribe to it, but I have read it..I find that it shows us who to pray for around the world that is being persecuted.

Persecuted Church Weblog


----------



## Gesetveemet (Mar 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What do you all think of this magazine that highlights the persecuted church?



*Romans 8:35 Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword?*


We receive VOM and I highly recommend it. Most christians in comfortable nations just don't know the extent of persecution in the world. Whether they all believe in a arminian gospel or not only the Lord knows. 


Have a good Lord's day.




.


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 15, 2008)

I receive it and appreciate it as well. Their focus not narrow though; rather very ecumenical. Sometimes this comes through. The most obvious have been support of prayer for the work of persecuted Catholic priests. But it does help us, in our comfy culture, to keep things in perspective. Sort of an ecumenical contemporary Foxes.


----------



## Iconoclast (Mar 15, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> What do you all think of this magazine that highlights the persecuted church?



I have mixed feelings about the magazine. I have not seen any other magazine that gives as much coverage and be as informative as Vom. This is positive and instructive.It does provide another window into what is happening globally.
On the negative side/There have been several articles in recent months where you have various persons [ usually muslim, or chinese, ] where it is claimed that Jesus appeared visibly, or spoke in an audible voice to the person being described in the article. This is described in a matter of fact fashion as if it is a normal event that actually takes place quite often.
I have a hard time with this. I do not believe this is how God has revealed that he intends to bring the gospel as we have a completed word.The people might have some kind of vivid impression on their minds, but I do not believe this is from God. We are not to expect divine revelation outside of the word of God.
If Jesus is going to appear, why should missionaries go? Yet the word go appears all throughout the book of Acts.
So I do not have the same confidence in the magazine itself, as I once did even though I do not know of a better magazine along this line.
We cannot let pragmatism rule.


----------



## Casey (Mar 15, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> I receive it and appreciate it as well. Their focus not narrow though; rather very ecumenical. Sometimes this comes through. The most obvious have been support of prayer for the work of persecuted Catholic priests. But it does help us, in our comfy culture, to keep things in perspective. Sort of an ecumenical contemporary Foxes.


Checking their website and blog I came across this recent post that speaks to their "ecumenical" nature: Speaking Up When Others Want You to Shut Up


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, I share the mixed feelings that others have expressed. While I'm thankful that they draw attention to the persecution of believers, sometimes one has to wonder where they draw the line at the definition of "Christian." Also, some of the stories they run are not always what they seem.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2008)

I appreciate many aspects of VOM. I think it is important to focus on the main issue: prayer for persecuted Christians. If we use it in this way, then we will be better able to ignore the theological problems they have.


----------



## slhuckstead (Mar 15, 2008)

I cancelled my subscription to VOM after inquiring about their position concerning the RCC. Not only do they include Catholics in their prayer items, but they will actively support any organization that unflinchingly brings the Bible. This, at least, was their position three years ago (I don't have the e-mail from them, but I am certain they will verify this)

What do I mean by that? Well, the RCC does not bow to the whim of the Peoples Republic of China, and thus VOM has no problem supporting their efforts. Their reasoning is that if the Gospel and Bibles are getting out there, we should not stop them. In my opinion VOM is far too ecumenical and thus they are destroying the gospel they say they are promoting. 

I know that is harsh and I love their magazine, but this was a compromise that I could not accept. If anything has changed regarding their position, I will retract this statement.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Mar 15, 2008)

In memory of Arif and Kathy Khan.

The Thin Edge - Tragic murder of Arif and Kathy Khan in Pakistan

Sorry


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 16, 2008)

slhuckstead said:


> I cancelled my subscription to VOM after inquiring about their position concerning the RCC. Not only do they include Catholics in their prayer items, but they will actively support any organization that unflinchingly brings the Bible. This, at least, was their position three years ago (I don't have the e-mail from them, but I am certain they will verify this)
> 
> What do I mean by that? Well, the RCC does not bow to the whim of the Peoples Republic of China, and thus VOM has no problem supporting their efforts. Their reasoning is that if the Gospel and Bibles are getting out there, we should not stop them. In my opinion VOM is far too ecumenical and thus they are destroying the gospel they say they are promoting.
> 
> I know that is harsh and I love their magazine, but this was a compromise that I could not accept. If anything has changed regarding their position, I will retract this statement.




I know that in the past VOM asked prayer for Catholics who had sneak Bibles (without the Apocrypha...your regular Gideon's variety Bible) into the Middle East and were caught and harrassed by Muslim authorites. 

That is one Catholic effort that I CAN pray for.,


----------

